
The Secretly Exceptional Mind of Mrs. Einstein - mcnabj
https://medium.com/@diymanik/the-secretly-exceptional-mind-of-mrs-einstein-371e4e0b229b#.sh7ldxe9y
======
olavk
Possible I guess, but there is not a shred of Evidence. Milena never claimed
anything of the sort either. And Einstein did his most important work, general
relativity, after their marriage had soured and they were not on speaking
terms anymore.

------
Kip9000
so much conjecture, no substance..

